# What would you do about ID?



## amonteve (Apr 7, 2008)

I thought about this in gym today.
I don't imagine too many people are carrying identification on them while they work out. I know mine always stay in the locker. What could you do in the case of an unresponsive person who needs immediate transport and no one knows them? Follow up with the gym later?

Also, I always urge my girlfriend to carry ID when she runs but she never wants to b/c her running shorts only have a key loop. I told her (just to get her to do it) to write some info on a piece of paper in her shoe. I said a medic would maybe look there if nothing else. 

Would anyone actually look there?
I would assume scenarios like this could not be completely rare.
Thoughts?


----------



## el Murpharino (Apr 7, 2008)

Depends on the gym, but most members have to have some sort of information on them on a file, in addition to signing in/out, so it's not hopeless to get information on them.  Worst case scenario, I'll follow up with the gym after the call if needed.  Personally, I'm not looking in someone's shoe for a slip of paper with their info on it. If I come across a John/Jane Doe, I treat them according to my findings on the physical exam.  Their name will pop up eventually...


----------



## KEVD18 (Apr 7, 2008)

im not overly concerned about it. as i've said in the various "ICE" threads, its not my job to identify john/jane does or to notify family. in that type of setting, the most intensive identity investigation your going to see out of me is "anybody no this person?" and if they're wearing one of those barcoded scan cards to electronically check in and out of the gym, i might give that a swipe on the way by and see what pops up.

and no, i wouldnt go looking into a patients shoes on the off chance they might have written info down and put it in there. maybe if their injuries require me removing their shoes but otherwise, no.


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Apr 10, 2008)

This side it is a fairly big issue to try and ID the patient.  The reason is to find out whether the patient has some form of medical aid (Medical Insurance), as this will impact on where to transport the patient (To a PVT facility, or to a Government facility).  They are far apart, and there is more PVT facilities than Government ones.

However we don't waiste time on trying to find this info.  If we can't get the info, then we transport to Government, without delay.

As for name in their shoes, never seen it!!


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 10, 2008)

Most gyms have a key you are given for your locker. I carry a large diaper pin that I use to fasten the key to my clothes while I work out. I would think this might be a good place for one of those luggage tags which could have basic info. 

Not really an issue for us. Small gym, everyone knows who I am. One hospital and my info is on file there. Not only that but the responding medics are my husband's co-workers. I don't stand a chance of going unknown!  Which, has its downsides as well!


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 10, 2008)

As Murph said, I would definitely check at the front desk. I work drop-in child care at a rec center. If someone borrows a towel, lock, ball, whatever (which most people end up doing), the front desk holds on to their photo ID. It would only take seconds for them to look over the IDs and find the person. If someone has a medical problem or something like that, it's likely that the front desk also has that information. 

It would also be nice if the front desk knew who was leaving on the ambulance, because many patrons leave their kids with me. We ask parents who they would like contacted in case something happened to them, and have that information readily available. In the past parents have required an ambulance for one reason or another and their kids are in the nursery. The information we have on these people can not only help medical personnel identify the patient, but also get in touch with family.

Communicating with the front desk also really helps the kids out, so that we're not trying to find out where mom is hours after she left for the hospital.


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 25, 2008)

One of my friends tattooed her Name DOB Blood Type And Current Allergies On Her Wrist.


----------



## Jon (Apr 26, 2008)

I can't see a slip of paper in a shoe working well... but some running shorts and shirts have tags for personal info... Also, if she has an iPod, you could have some sort of label on that, or on the case. In fact, that would be also be good in case someone found the iPod and actually tried to return it to you.

By the way... If you call an Apple store, they can sometimes track down the owner of an iPod based on the serial number... they aren't supposed to give you the name, but they often have contact info for the warranty registration. (I know this because of my time working security, and being the keeper of the Lost and Found).


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Apr 26, 2008)

The paper in the shoe might work, since at some point if she's unresponsive the shoes are coming off...either on-scene if it's a trauma or at the ER if it's a medical. I don't think too many people check the inside of shorts for the personal info tags, though.

I'm guilty of running without any ID, too. If she's at the gym, they can scan her gym membership card...if she carries her keys with her, hospital might eventually ID her based on her key ring membership card, but that would be farther down the road.


----------



## Jon (Apr 26, 2008)

AnthonyM83 said:


> The paper in the shoe might work, since at some point if she's unresponsive the shoes are coming off...either on-scene if it's a trauma or at the ER if it's a medical. I don't think too many people check the inside of shorts for the personal info tags, though.
> 
> I'm guilty of running without any ID, too. If she's at the gym, they can scan her gym membership card...if she carries her keys with her, hospital might eventually ID her based on her key ring membership card, but that would be farther down the road.


But the paper probably won't hold up well when running... and with the sweat the collects in the shoes.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 26, 2008)

CFRBryan347768 said:


> One of my friends tattooed her Name DOB Blood Type And Current Allergies On Her Wrist.



Why? No one in the medical field is going to trust such ( how many do we see has a name that was their love of their life?)... Hope she enjoys her tattoo.. She will always be asked her name and birthdate before any procedure, medication, etc.. It is a JCAHO requirement, as well before any medication is given again will be asked. Blood type has to be cross typed before administration.. the only reason, blood types are even given to layman is for them to donate when needed otherwise it is irrelevant, again because lab has to be performed or O- will be given until it is typed and screen. 

R/r 911


----------



## CFRBryan347768 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ridryder911 said:


> Why? No one in the medical field is going to trust such ( how many do we see has a name that was their love of their life?)... Hope she enjoys her tattoo.. She will always be asked her name and birthdate before any procedure, medication, etc.. It is a JCAHO requirement, as well before any medication is given again will be asked. Blood type has to be cross typed before administration.. the only reason, blood types are even given to layman is for them to donate when needed otherwise it is irrelevant, again because lab has to be performed or O- will be given until it is typed and screen.
> 
> R/r 911



"She did it because its unique and theres a slim chance you will see some one with the same exact tattoo." Thats what she told me when i asked, stupid tattoo yes, but whatever floats her boat.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 26, 2008)

CFRBryan347768 said:


> "She did it because its unique and theres a slim chance you will see some one with the same exact tattoo." Thats what she told me when i asked, stupid tattoo yes, but whatever floats her boat.



That I have to admit is true, never that one seen a few DNR's and areola eyes..


----------



## AZFF/EMT (Apr 26, 2008)

you could have your girl get a second drivers license or state ID, punch a hole in it and put it on the ring on her running shorts. Or even photo copy it and shrink it down a little, then laminate it and do the same as above.


----------



## LE-EMT (Apr 27, 2008)

As rid so kindly pointed out that it is all irrelevant.  But they are called skin tags.  Much like dog tags.  I know many Army and Marine soldiers who have had all there dog tag info tattooed on them.  I personally have a skin tag on my rib cage just under my right arm.  Mine has my full name, DOB, Emergency contact info, Blood type, and department name and serial number that I work for.  May never be used but its there.  I personally would hope that my blood type would be cross checked prior to being pumped full of something that could be wrong.  I look at it as a good reference and  if the numbers are called it could be traced back to me and I can be identified.  
As for the paper in the bottom of the shoe.  I as a cop would call any numbers given but I am not going to trust any of the info given until verified.


----------

